# Arsenic in Rice ?



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

In this linked BBC article, the article mentions problems with rice which has arsenic limits above acceptable-regulation levels, in the U.K..

Who, What, Why: Is it safer to cook rice in a coffee percolator to avoid arsenic? - BBC News

Given that we eat more "servings" of rice per day than a U.K. resident would eat in a month, and given that the Philippines now imports rice from places like China, I wonder how one protects one's self against any potential issue.

I feel that I am not as concerned as I should be for this matter, if not for me than I am trying to rally concern for my kids and grand-kids. But before I go to the trouble of working to motivate myself to take action, I thought I would ask the forum if anybody has heard/read anything on this issue.

Does the Philippines test imported rice for arsenic (apparently the U.K. does)?
Does the Philippines test domestic rice for arsenic ?

Has anybody ever read about this issue regarding rice in the Philippines?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's been know about for a long time. The rice picks up the Arsenic from the water which gets it from the soil. I can't imagine the Philippines testing rice..... but you never know.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I always understood that the rice picked up arsenic when growing in fields on sites near to former industrial works.
I thought that I read a document that this is most prevalent in rice grown in southern states of USA - not India or Thailand.
We only buy high quality Indian basmati rice - for this exact reason - not American long grain rice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I always understood that the rice picked up arsenic when growing in fields on sites near to former industrial works.
> I thought that I read a document that this is most prevalent in rice grown in southern states of USA - not India or Thailand.
> We only buy high quality Indian basmati rice - for this exact reason - not American long grain rice.
> ...


No Arenic in the soil is quite natural. It's a big problem in Bangladesh where it is in the water from deep well. This water apart from being drunk is used to irrigate the rice. The very small concentration in the water is then become concentrated over time in the rice plants.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Assuming that locally grown rice being in an area of no industries past or present should be safe in that aspect (Maybe false security ? ?), we only buy rice from the local market place as it is sold by the growers. There was something on Facebook a few weeks ago about imported fake rice (some plastics or something), which I feel we also avoid by using the local grown products.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There was a video a couple years back about Vietnamese rice farmers and this family was growing rice next to a computer recycling spot, parts out in the open leaching into the ground the farmers said that they don't eat the rice they only export it. 

But there is trace amounts of minerals in many of our foods (vegetables also), something I learned from selling supplements and fish oil supplements the branded fish oil supplements used a special cyclonic process to get rid of dangerous minerals.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Assuming that locally grown rice being in an area of no industries past or present should be safe in that aspect (Maybe false security ? ?), we only buy rice from the local market place as it is sold by the growers. There was something on Facebook a few weeks ago about imported fake rice (some plastics or something), which I feel we also avoid by using the local grown products.
> 
> Fred


It's the natural arcenic in the soil that is the wider problem which is made worse by irrigation.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

I just searched a bit on the internet and see that the issue of testing rice in the local markets came up last year.
Gov’t urged to ensure supply of arsenic-free rice | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

Following concerns about contamination of rice imported to the Philippines.
Imported rice feared to contain arsenic - The Manila Times OnlineThe Manila Times Online

But, I have not found a follow up story mentioning that testing has been performed.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> I just searched a bit on the internet and see that the issue of testing rice in the local markets came up last year.
> Gov’t urged to ensure supply of arsenic-free rice | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com
> 
> Following concerns about contamination of rice imported to the Philippines.
> ...


And of course no one would admit that there was any elevated levels in the local rice.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

EuroBob said:


> Given that we eat more "servings" of rice per day than a U.K. resident would eat in a month, and given that the Philippines now imports rice from places like China


Funny you should say it, because Philippines is home to the international Rice research institute which introduced a lot of high yields varieties.. and now Philippines is importing rice.

At least in our area we get locally produced Brown or black rice, grown in the mountains ....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> Funny you should say it, because Philippines is home to the international Rice research institute which introduced a lot of high yields varieties.. and now Philippines is importing rice.
> 
> At least in our area we get locally produced Brown or black rice, grown in the mountains ....


Rice is one thing I have never learned to like---with the exception of that Black Rice. Cost now is about P110.00 per kilo but worth every cent.

Unlike the other types of rice, the black rice has a rich nutty flavor. Takes more water and more time to cook but sure is good. Also it is extremely healthy as it is not milled before cooking and eating.

It's not only good as a side dish but is great as a hot breakfast cereal with milk and sliced banana or other fruit.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Unlike the other types of rice, the black rice has a rich nutty flavor. Takes more water and more time to cook but sure is good. Also it is extremely healthy as it is not milled before cooking and eating..


Its abundant in the mountains...though folks like to mix with white rice ...and even make pan cakes out of black rice


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

simonsays said:


> Funny you should say it, because Philippines is home to the international Rice research institute which introduced a lot of high yields varieties.. and now Philippines is importing rice.
> 
> At least in our area we get locally produced Brown or black rice, grown in the mountains ....


The Philippines originally had a goal of become self-sufficient for rice by the year 2013.
Then the goal changed to 2016.
Then in July 2014, they decided they may still need to import some rice even after 2016.
As of July 2014, the goal was to hopefully be 90% to 95% self-sufficient for rice by 2016.
Philippines abandons timeframe for rice self-sufficiency | Reuters


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I had heard long ago the reason that the Philippines imports cheap rice to feed the people was because they were exporting all of their good stuff.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> I had heard long ago the reason that the Philippines imports cheap rice to feed the people was because they were exporting all of their good stuff.


Not true, from what I know 

Lot large land owners switched from rice to sugar cane and other cash crops.

And due to next to zero government support, most rice planters are heavily borrowing from 5/6 and such and some are forced to sell the rice at lower price when their utang is too much.

Its those purchase that gets exported, as they are bought at so low prices the buyer can choose to export.. despite so many layers of protection supposedly in place to stop that kind of abuse.

Add to the mess next to zero insurance cover, and serious disinterest shown by banks and lending agencies, every time a typhoon hits a rice area the farmers go back to square one - no money, 5/6...

Its a problem nobody wants to fix because as long as the problem exists, after every storm, the politicians can score pogi points by giving out assistance and such. And earn the debts of gratitude from farmers. So don't make farmers self sufficient of provide them better support.

Instead if the government provides subsidized rate loan, and waive or differ loans should calamity strike, and guarantees buy back of produce, like in India or Sri Lanka, the rice farmers life will not be a see saw. 

There are seasons when there is a glut of rice and no govt interests to buy and when typhoon hits, govt imports come from Vietnam, Myanmar and China ..

Not just rice, even vegetables get over produced at times and dumped, and then next season prices go through the roof when crop fails. And the show goes on.

And lastly if Philippines exports rice, why is the news sometimes about rice smuggling INTO the country ? Nobody will smuggle if local supplies depress prices till smuggling becomes a loss making venture 

Ps, one the by product of the messy next to no support for farming is one of the causes for NPA to thrive in some areas, drawing on the sympathy of the struggling farmers.

And one more point, the local banks are pretty powerful and owned by oligarchs who don't want the govt to fix something that can hurt their bottom line. See who owns the big banks in Philippines


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

simonsays said:


> Not true, from what I know
> 
> Lot large land owners switched from rice to sugar cane and other cash crops.
> 
> ...


VERY WELL SPOKEN - AND ALL SO VERY TRUE.

Fred


----------

